# Website Details.



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a question, do ou guys like how I have my Junior and Senior Does and the Bucks Pages Like these - http://muddycreekgoats.com/Page-SeniorDoes.html #1

Or more of a list style like this - http://twincreeksfarm.com/Senior%20Does.htm#Obsidian #2

Or this - http://promisedlandfarm.net/NigerianDwa ... rDoes.html #3


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I honestly really like the way you have it set up now. . . . it looks really nice.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've always liked your site, it's easy to get were you want and all the info is right there. I also like the others, I don't like the way Promisedland has their "for sale" page, it's almost an afterthought. If you want to change it (and I'm not saying you should!) I like #2 better then #3. JMO


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the way you have yours set up . . . .  very clean, no contrasting colors . . .I aspecially like the way you cut the background from the animals . . . very nice.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally like yours better. On the other websites listed, I feel that there is to much information going on about every goat. I think that by clicking on the animal to receive the information wanted is truely the best way then an overload IMO.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! I prefer how I have mine set up also, but I was just thinking what do "the people" think. I'm glad you like how it is, cuz I'm to busy to change it lol.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love your website muddy!!
I think its the best one ive seen :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> On the other websites listed, I feel that there is to much information going on about every goat. I think that by clicking on the animal to receive the information wanted is truely the best way then an overload IMO.


Just curious, is there too much info on each goat on our site???


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Olivia . . . you might want to remove the pedigrees, and link them instead. They take up alot of space and make it look kind of crowded. otherwise I like your site . . . I wish mine was that neat . ..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Muddy, do you do web designing? 

Capriola- it isnt very crowded, i've seen alot worse, but Maybe dividers would help. or linking pedigrees.

I'm working right now on getting my website cleaned up, but i dont know how to take the background off the goats pictures, becuase i really like how muddy's looks.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Alaska I am about to get on it.. 
Do you want it w/o a background or with a scenic background?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

w/o would be fine.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh poo i put a bg :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I really don't feel like working on it. . . . I would put individual pages but so many pages just confuses me too much. My brain can't handle it. :roll:  Maybe I'll feel like working on it some other time. . . .


----------

